# Ipad, applis manquantes



## telloran (20 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour
Mise à jour IOS7 effectuée sans problème sur Ipad 3 sauf que certaines applis sont absentes, météo, calculatrice, boussole, dictaphone et d'autres peut être. J'ai fais une restauration, sans résultat !
Une idée ?
Cordialement


----------



## Php21 (15 Octobre 2013)

Idem, Pas de "Météo" ios7 sur ipad 3  ?

Une solution ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Octobre 2013)

C&#8217;est normal, ces applications ne sont pas livrées sur iPad. C'est tout.


----------



## blx (15 Octobre 2013)

On trouve toutes ces applis gratuites sur l'Appstore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2013)

Météo France a une application pour iPad.

Pour la calculatrice, j'utilise Calculator X Free qui ressemble comme 2 gouttes d'eau à la calculatrice de l'iPhone.


----------



## lineakd (18 Octobre 2013)

@php21 & telloran, je me sers des apps chaine météo et weather pro hd et de l'app calculatrice hd pour ipad.
Ne me servant pas de la boussole ou du dictaphone sur la tablette, je n'ai pas cherché des apps de remplacement.


----------



## Azergoth (15 Août 2014)

Désolé de déterrer ce topic, mais je pense que c'est mieux que d'ouvrir un nv post.

Effectivement, l'appui météo est absente de l'iPad. Donc dans le centre de notification, impossible d'avoir plus de détails sur la météo. Ce qui parait logique, vu que l'app est absente.

Mais je ne la trouve pas sur l'app store&#8230; donc&#8230; fonction impossible?


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

L'appli la plus proche, qui ressemble le plus à celle de l'iPhone, c'est yahoo météo...


----------



## Azergoth (16 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> L'appli la plus proche, qui ressemble le plus à celle de l'iPhone, c'est yahoo météo...



On est d'accord. D'autant plus que, si je ne me trompe pas, les donnes de météo d'Apple viennent de Yahoo... Mais impossible de lier le centre de notification alors?


----------



## fuch (15 Juin 2015)

Désolé à mon tour de déterré ce post, mais sur un iPad 2 et un iPad Air sous iOS 8.3, l'application Dictaphone manque aussi, sachant, qu'il me semble, l'avoir toujours eu. Est-ce que c'est normal ?


----------



## Azergoth (15 Juin 2015)

Idem chez moi sur iPad 2: pas l'appli Dictaphone... par contre, je sais pas si je l'avais avant...


----------

